# Army Painting Challenge 2015-2016. Month Four, October.



## Tawa

Month Four of the July '15 - June '16 Army Painting Challenge.

Ready? Off you pop then! :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

I will be taking it to a new level, as I'm itching to try something new.

I will be starting my Nurgle department for real now, and I will be painting both old and new models. I liked the new Nurgling theme so much, that I will be painting everything I have in that department, so I removed the paint from the following models:

- 20 x Plaguebearers 
- 2 x Daemon Prince
- 1 x Herald of Nurgle

And I supplied them with the following new units:

- 20 x Plaguebearers
- 1 x Herald of Nurgle
- 1 x Great Unclean One (FW variant)

And I will be painting *all of it* this month. The entire collection looks like this:










For the sake of the challenge, *my main submission is my Great Unclean One* and the rest of the army is my Nordicus Challenge submussion.


----------



## R_Squared

Another 30 odd Boyz to paint this month. :so_happy:


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow, hectic Nord. Godspeed!

For myself, I will be painting some volume of models as well, though I will start with 10 IG riflemen and my third Wyvern.


----------



## Haskanael

can I change my second army from blood angels to Imperial guard XD I haven not painted any blood angels yet, and the army plan has been tossed in the bin.


----------



## Tawa

Haskanael said:


> can I change my second army from blood angels to Imperial guard


Done


----------



## Haskanael

Tawa said:


> Done


cheers! :victory:


----------



## The Gunslinger

As some of you may have seen I'm getting back into fantasy, or age of sigmar uke:
So I am entering my lizardmen as my second army choice.
I am in the process of making my first 16 Saurus warriors, so I will put up a picture when they are all made.

Here are my Saurus Warriors made:









Cheers

Oh last thought, I wasn't going to base them until I know what is happening with the new round bases etc, is that ok?


----------



## Moriouce

Dakkajet coming up! Yes that is correct, I'm swapping to da ladz from this month on.


----------



## Tawa

The Gunslinger said:


> Oh last thought, I wasn't going to base them until I know what is happening with the new round bases etc, is that ok?


No problem


----------



## The Gunslinger

Tawa said:


> No problem


That's great, thanks.


----------



## Relise

Time for a HQ for my speed freaks which will give me a playable 500 point army :biggrin:

This month is the Warboss on a bike from Forgeworld









Edit: opps its upside down... Nevermind its still visible


----------



## Iraqiel

Ok got some guys done up:


Here we have - 10 man infantry squad
Commissar
Officer of the Fleet (Unbased, not sure which group he needs to fit into yet)
Scout Sentinel (with guidon) 
Wyvern no#3

Still to come this month will be a second (and possibly third) infantry squad to boost numbers in my 'Emperor's Shield' formation, Commissar Yarrick, and a third Techpriest to swap one of my others out (and allow him to live in the warhound titan). Pic taken, but not on the internet yet.


----------



## Nordicus

While I'm still waiting for the correct base size for my Great Unclean One_ (Seriously, they changed that after I bought the model...)_ I finished the rest of the challenge. So here is the whole batch:










And here are a few individual shots:

*Daemon Princes of Nurgle:*








*
Heralds of Nurgle:*









*Plaguebearers:*









Not bad for 2 weeks work, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Haskanael

@Iraqiel , @Nordicus awesome work guys, I realy should pick up my pacing XD


----------



## Iraqiel

Wow Nordicus. Wow. Just... awesome, speedily done and looking splendid. Those Demon Princes are inspiring, when I eventually revitalise my chaos I'll be taking a truckload of inspiration from your works.

Hey @Haskanael, thanks man!


----------



## Nordicus

Haskanael said:


> awesome work guys


Thanks a bunch :good:



Iraqiel said:


> Wow Nordicus. Wow. Just... awesome, speedily done and looking splendid. Those Demon Princes are inspiring, when I eventually revitalise my chaos I'll be taking a truckload of inspiration from your works.


Shucks man, thanks! You let me know if you need anything from me when you get there - Always willing to help!


----------



## Loli

Im going to enter in my Krios Venator for my 30k Ad Mech, got a week off work again so can just sit and paint. So here it is all ready and primed.


----------



## Iraqiel

That is such a cool kit Loli! How did you find the assembly of it?


----------



## Loli

Iraqiel said:


> That is such a cool kit Loli! How did you find the assembly of it?


Honestly it was rather smooth and fun, it's largely assembled with blutac for now since I just thought it would be far easier to paint that way. But I assembled it without glue ands tac first and it largely just slotted in. The part that goes into the tank tracks required a bit of force to get in since it's a bit of a tight fit. Otherwise everything else just slots in. Though it's a bit of a pain getting your second track piece to fit since if you screwed up with the placement of the other one just by a little it throws it all out.


----------



## Loli

Well, here it is finished. My Krios Venator.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Loli said:


> Well, here it is finished. My Krios Venator.


That is a sexy looking tank! k:


----------



## Nordicus

Quick and dirty, but here's a little side project I finished yesterday: A Chaos Aegis Defence Line.


----------



## R_Squared

That looks awesome.I've not seen the model before, did you scratch build/ convert it or is it forgeworld? I particularly liked the flayed flesh, it's a gruesome detail that really sets it off.


----------



## Nordicus

R_Squared said:


> That looks awesome.I've not seen the model before, did you scratch build/ convert it or is it forgeworld? I particularly liked the flayed flesh, it's a gruesome detail that really sets it off.


Thanks! I had big problems back in the day on how to paint it, but decided to not overthink it and just go for a rusty Nurgle'esk style. Glad to hear you like it 

The model is from a third party called WarGamma. They did the original resin bases of which I used for my CSM before going back to just plastic bases. They do ADL for a few races so I can recommend checking them out!


----------



## Moriouce

Their ADLs looks great and I myself is thinking of getting one for my Eldars, Orks go better with scratchbuilds. But I never liked their weapons. When I get mine I'll change them for GW ones.


----------



## Moriouce

One Dakkamoth done!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Forgot all about the challenge this month, and never took a before pic of these guys. They are actually two command units, a dim witted rookie lieutenant needing to check his map while his men cover him, and a decorated veteran captain advancing to contact. The new Warlord plastic grenadier box is excellent, even giving an Iron across to decorate your veterans with.


----------



## R_Squared

Finished up my Boyz in plenty of time, I also managed to knock out a few other bits and pieces. I'll upload those photos later on. . :grin:


----------



## Tha Tall One

Finished my skeletons:










With flash:


----------



## R_Squared

As part of my Nordicus Challenge, I've pulled out the stops and done a unit of Tankbustas, bomb Squigs and a Finecast Warboss. I really liked painting the Warboss, I love the model, and wanted to spend a bit of time on him. He got a whole week to himself. :grin:
I was quite please with how he turned out, he's one of my favourites so far.


----------



## Turnip86

Old school Chaos Terminator which I'll be using as a sorcerer in games.


----------



## Lord of the Night

The Weeping Bastions are finished. This month has taken a bit longer than normal due to lots of real life stuff, but they are done at last.


LotN


----------



## Roganzar

Finally finished my entry for the month. Stupid real life. *grumble grumble*

Answering the call of Magos-Dominus Kallyx Sangray of Sidera Maris, upon ancient packs between the Adeptus Mechanicus, the Omnissiah and the Iron Hands, is the 9th Devastator Squad of Clan Vurgaan, Squad Zahkar.



Did a lot of researching on which Iron Hand Clan I wanted to use, then I went with the one that had a bolt breaking a mountain. Cuz it looks cool. I tried to add little bits of color to the black and white scheme of the Iron Hands. Little things like the red campaign bagdes, lenses, cables.


----------



## Turnip86

It' one of those days when it's impossible to get decent light for taking pics so even with my daylight lamp it's still dark but here's the finished sorcerer.


----------



## Haskanael




----------



## Iraqiel

More models for the model god!





Two more squads of guardsmen, a techpriest, commissar Yarrick, and a commission Commissar - can he count Nord, or not because he won't be part of my army?


----------



## Nordicus

All of your entries look great guys - Great to see so many jumping on the Nordicus Challenge as well


----------



## Tawa

Friday 6th November is the cut off date boys and girls. :good:


----------



## Haskanael

I will have finished painting these on sunday evening.


----------



## Mmbob

As per ususal, last moment addittion 

This horrible picture:









Turned into this less horrible picture


----------



## R_Squared

Looking awesome. Love your bikes, I'll be painting mine up shortly myself.


----------



## Nordicus

Mmbob said:


> As per ususal, last moment addittion
> 
> This horrible picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned into this less horrible picture


Those look great man - Keep it up! :good:


----------



## Howzaa

done


----------



## Deus Mortis

Definitely having to play the RL card this month folks. Physics 4th year is eating me alive...


----------



## Haskanael

Boom. some infantry and transport killing goodness.


----------



## DaisyDuke

Sorry guys all my stuff is in storage while we get settled in my new house.
So another pass this month. See what I can do in November


----------



## Mmbob

R_Squared said:


> Looking awesome. Love your bikes, I'll be painting mine up shortly myself.


Thank you! I'm just really impressed of the sheer volume you get painted and the high quality of what you paint! Kinda you that inspired me to take a closer look at checkers 

Looking forward to see your take on 'da bikerz! 



Nordicus said:


> Those look great man - Keep it up! :good:


Thanks a bunch! :-D


----------



## Battman

Loli said:


> Well, here it is finished. My Krios Venator.


Nice work here as always everyone particularly like this one by @Loli nice model and paint job.


----------



## The Gunslinger

Hey guys, not sure if I am going to be able to finish them all tonight, but here is 6 of my finished lizardmen, took a lot longer then I thought to get the colour scheme down, so that's why I'm delayed. 









You can see the other ten in the background at two different stages :laugh:

And here is a close up of three, just because.









Can't say I have really been enjoying them, not sure if it's because of stress from everything else I'm stuck with this month or what, but I think I will go back to the guard for next months challenge. 

Cheers


----------



## The Gunslinger

And they are all done, phew


----------



## Moriouce

The Gunslinger said:


> And they are all done, phew



Very striking scheme. Well done!


----------



## Tawa

Six hours left guys!


----------



## Tawa

Thread Closed.


----------

